# Raccoon Vs Fennec Fox



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm currently living at home with the parents so this decision is being thought out well before I move out (2-3 years away) and have a good income and can fully support an exotic. I'm just trying to get as much information on both so I can make a good decision as to which to get that would suit me (and the other half, though he doesn't really have a choice ^_^)

Bit about me... I am currently studying a degree in Welfare of Animals, and aspire to helping animals in one way or another as my job in the future. I enjoy training animals and train my ferrets nearly every day.

Now I realise both are a huge commitment, perhaps even more so than a human child!! And have been researching these 2 animals in particular as a pet for the past 2 years and would really help if I could have the opinions of people who have first hand experience (Pro's and Con's) of both, expenses, and any experiences you have had with either and other points of interest about these 2 animals.

And for any of you that say "both", I don't want to die an early grave from exhaustion ha ha!!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Ello, you`ll find a fair few racoon owners on here but few fennec owners.
You could do worse than to pm Elina (goes under harry&elspeth flashman? I think. Do a search, you`ll find........  )

As for raccers I am sure the comments will rush in...........!

On another note, you got plenty of the white stuff in Preston as we have down the road here in not so sunny Chorley?



Regards

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Aaaah Youve found the inari thread, lol, couldnt remember name. They are also on Facebook if you are on....!

Dave


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Ello, you`ll find a fair few racoon owners on here but few fennec owners.
> You could do worse than to pm Elina (goes under harry&elspeth flashman? I think. Do a search, you`ll find........  )
> 
> As for raccers I am sure the comments will rush in...........!
> ...


We did!! About 6 inches!! I'm guna have a fun day with the ferrets today, I plan on taking my big Hob for a little play in the snow!! He loves it ^_^

Yeah I found them! I have seen a few of their threads before, and have been on their blog and looked at their videos


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Would love to take the skunkies out in the garden today but they dont like anything remotely cold, lol. Ollie might if there is some goodies involved.

Enjoy, ferrets good fun in any weather.......!



Dave.


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Would love to take the skunkies out in the garden today but they dont like anything remotely cold, lol. Ollie might if there is some goodies involved.
> 
> Enjoy, ferrets good fun in any weather.......!
> 
> ...


My little girl ferret Bandit hates the cold and makes a dash for the shed, but Yoji jumps and bounces around in it. He is a crazy hob


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya, I own 9 Raccoons, they are like my children, they are into everything trash your home, destroy things bite you and draw blood in play but i love them and would never ever be without them. They have this way of getting away with blue murder because of their total loyality and love they have for you. Once bonded with you no one would ever have the same with them. they will give their own life for yours. As long as you go into having one with your eyes wide open to their antics you wouldn't ever regret it. Fennecs can make really loyal pets, they are very playful and devious when they are babies but soon settle down. Fennecs have been known to be a little snappy but if you nip this in the bud when they are young you will be alright. You couldn't have picked two soooo different animals lol. Cost wise fennecs and ***** are much of a muchness when it come to food. They eat pretty much the same diet with exception to the treats that coonies have. I feel Raccoons are far more fun to have but then i would be as im very bias towards them! lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I cant comment on fennecs as dont own but i do have a **** 

he is fantastic like my other son 

he gets on brill with all the other animals an as michelle has said is so loyal to me 

he told one of the kittys off the other day cos he got a bit rough with me in play lol 

i wouldnt be without my boy now i have him 

food wise he chows down on dog an cat biccis.............fresh fruit an veg and anything im eating too :lol2:


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Hiya, I own 9 Raccoons, they are like my children, they are into everything trash your home, destroy things bite you and draw blood in play but i love them and would never ever be without them. They have this way of getting away with blue murder because of their total loyality and love they have for you. Once bonded with you no one would ever have the same with them. they will give their own life for yours. As long as you go into having one with your eyes wide open to their antics you wouldn't ever regret it. Fennecs can make really loyal pets, they are very playful and devious when they are babies but soon settle down. Fennecs have been known to be a little snappy but if you nip this in the bud when they are young you will be alright. You couldn't have picked two soooo different animals lol. Cost wise fennecs and ***** are much of a muchness when it come to food. They eat pretty much the same diet with exception to the treats that coonies have. I feel Raccoons are far more fun to have but then i would be as im very bias towards them! lol.


I guess with most animals nipping has to be dealt with at an early age. I nip trained my ferrets and now have the most docile and affectionate ferrets I know, with persistence, and the use of correct training and reinforcement, and treats, LOTS of treats he he!!

How different are raccoon when it comes to parent reared and human reared? Any difference in temperament?

When you say both Raccoons and Fennecs are loyal, in what ways?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> I guess with most animals nipping has to be dealt with at an early age. I nip trained my ferrets and now have the most docile and affectionate ferrets I know, with persistence, and the use of correct training and reinforcement, and treats, LOTS of treats he he!!
> 
> How different are raccoon when it comes to parent reared and human reared? Any difference in temperament?
> 
> When you say both Raccoons and Fennecs are loyal, in what ways?


my boy is parent reared and i havent had half the problems that i have read about on here from peoples hand reared babies 

i have never had paddies or tantrums from wyot yes he nips an play bites but not in a aggressive way if i scruff him he dosnt move he just lets you do anything to him 

he can be stubborn but when i say NO firmly he knows i mean it so goes an sulks and finds something else to do he shouldnt be doing lol 

the only think i have found with him he dosnt like to go out for walkies and spends most the time sat on my shoulder or head lol


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> my boy is parent reared and i havent had half the problems that i have read about on here from peoples hand reared babies
> 
> i have never had paddies or tantrums from wyot yes he nips an play bites but not in a aggressive way if i scruff him he dosnt move he just lets you do anything to him
> 
> ...


From what I've read it sounds like they have very varied and unique personalities!!

As for both Fennecs and Raccons with Huskies, how does that work out? I know you and Kelly have Huskies and Raccoon's and don't seem to have a problem with them, but with a Fennec Fox's small size, and a Huskies reputation of a "cat killers"... I wonder how that would work out? :eek4:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> From what I've read it sounds like they have very varied and unique personalities!!
> 
> As for both Fennecs and Raccons with Huskies, how does that work out? I know you and Kelly have Huskies and Raccoon's and don't seem to have a problem with them, but with a Fennec Fox's small size, and a Huskies reputation of a "cat killers"... I wonder how that would work out? :eek4:


something else i cant comment on really as i have cats living with huskies too an have never had a problem 

my huskies have skunks sleeping on them an wandering round cats doing them same an they have never batted an eyelid 

yes i know its a big no no but they are never left unsupervised and i have put a hell of alot into my animals living together 

the only thing i cant have around my huskies is rabbits they would definately kill a rabbit


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> something else i cant comment on really as i have cats living with huskies too an have never had a problem
> 
> my huskies have skunks sleeping on them an wandering round cats doing them same an they have never batted an eyelid
> 
> ...


I guess the time and effort you put in you definitely get out, and that's probably the most true when dealing with animals!

Well I definitely have had more of an insight. You can only research so far, and to really know what you want you need to talk to people who own them, and it's certainly looking like it's going to help!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi!
Okay I have fennecs but no raccoon but I suppose you will have enough raccoon information with how many people on here have them.

Fennec foxes are social animals that require a lot of attention and are very skittish but energetic, they *never* calm down. They are curious escape artists that are decent climbers and excellent at digging. They are extremely quick and difficult to catch, and oftentimes show affection with small nips that don't break the skin. Fennecs are considered nocturnal by nature, and while they may eventually adjust to your schedule they usually make a lot of noise during the night time.

When a fennec is happy to see you or wants you to play with them they will squeal like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su3ovMsFXMg, they will also do their version of the ferret dance which involves pouncing at your feet and rolling around on the floor and wagging their tail.

I am currently looking after two ferrets for a friend and both ferrets combined do not have half the energy of even one of my fennecs.

They are the most wonderful little characters, they are so fun to play with and also to observe as they throw their toys around and then go chasing after them. 

You must remember when considering any type of fox that they will only play with or be petted by you when they want you to and on their terms.

As for the question about loyalty fennecs have been known to choose a favourite human and often attack other human who try to have contact with 'their' human. I know a woman who's fennec loves her very much but attacks her husband when he tries to go near her. The same fennec was a sweet sociable little fox when it was a kit.

If you have any more questions please let me know!

-
Elina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> I guess the time and effort you put in you definitely get out, and that's probably the most true when dealing with animals!
> 
> Well I definitely have had more of an insight. You can only research so far, and to really know what you want you need to talk to people who own them, and it's certainly looking like it's going to help!!


 
thats very true you get your best info from people who already own 

everyones different an do things differently too and yes if you put the time in its so worth it seeing the end results


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow thanks Elina very insightful  As for being possessive about people, I didn't know that, but again, I guess it depends on the unique individual little fox ^_^ I will definitely get back to you if I think of any questions!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

As Em's said raccoon's are awesome but very hard work. 

Oska is hand reared so isn't scared in the slightest of human's so that can be a negative as he is in about everything and everyone and doesn't like to be told no. Although he nips in play it rarely breaks the skin but it still can hurt lol. If however he takes a major huff he can break skin...my housemate bore the brunt of one his moods...BUT in fairness it was his fault as he was winding him up. You learn their moods very quickly and I thnk if you adjust your interaction with them accordingly you will get on just great.

I have kept ferrets before and liken them to ferrets in the way they play and their hyperness for a couple of hours a day then sleeping for the rest! Only thing is raccoon's are so much larger and when they want to play you really have no choice as Oska flings himself at your feet, dances about, pulls at your sleeves, rag dolls his toys, makes funny/cute eeping noise as well as just being right in your face lol.

My 2 pure huskies are great with him, I wasn't sure how they would react but I got Oska when I had a litter of pups with the intention of introducing him slowly I guess as a pup...it seemed to have worked with her. Niko is great with anything really, he used to play with my ferrets too.

My other 2 boys (Malamute x Huskies) are the other end of the scale and want to east Oska...BADLY lol I am working them up to becoming used to him with use if positive reinforcement and the use of muzzles but I don't think they will ever get to the stage where I'd let them be in the same room together. 

Food wise everything and anything really (within reason and common sense of course) I do however like to feed as natural as possible (I feed all my animals raw). Oska does like sweet things (like every raccoon) so he will get a wee biscuit or haribo every so often. Only biscuit he gets pretty much every day is reduced sugar baby rusks.

I can't say much for fennecs apart from they are gorgeous but I think Elina will keep you right


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Elina said:


> Hi!
> Okay I have fennecs but no raccoon but I suppose you will have enough raccoon information with how many people on here have them.
> 
> Fennec foxes are social animals that require a lot of attention and are very skittish but energetic, they *never* calm down. They are curious escape artists that are decent climbers and excellent at digging. They are extremely quick and difficult to catch, and oftentimes show affection with small nips that don't break the skin. Fennecs are considered nocturnal by nature, and while they may eventually adjust to your schedule they usually make a lot of noise during the night time.
> ...


Jesus H Christ Elina!!! That noise, sounds like the Fennec is being murdered!!! :gasp: 

I know nothing of caring for Fennec Foxes, & not much more on Raccoons, apart from Raccoons can be nasty gits when they want to be! I used to do work experience at a bird of prey centre on the outskirts of Preston & there were 2 male Raccoons there who we used to care for. They were little sods at the best of times! :lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

that is the most annoying noise ever! Wow!


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Cant say i like my mums raccoon much, cut under my eye open once!

Its starting to like me and i sort of like it at times... Really friendly with my mum though.

As for RaccoonsRule, for having 9 of them you have some serious respect from me!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the video of the Fennec posted earlier is probably a hand reared fox and if I remember rightly there are dogs also.
I believe the combintaion of the two have given rise to that particular Fennecs behaviour and resulting noise. To be honest aswell I think I would be excited to get out of the cat box too !!!.

I have Fennecs and Raccoons and without doubt would reccommend Fennecs to the majority of people over Raccoons. Raccoons need a lot of time and attention. Even with that the majority have unwanted behaviours such as biting, food aggression and in some cases real nasty attacks. Even play fighting results in nasty scratches etc. Touch wood ours are very passive animals but we are always on the gaurd.

Our Fennecs are very placid animals and although not '' tame '' as in lap dogs they are not certainly not aggressive. They are very quiet animals with only the odd noise when food is offered or the odd occasional light bark. Ours are not kept as house pets ( as in lving in the front room ) and are kept in a large enclosure in an extension to our house. They however get lots of human interactoin on a daily basis and do not have any problems behaviour wise. At the end of the day ours are Fennecs and not lapdogs.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

kodakira said:


> I think the video of the Fennec posted earlier is probably a hand reared fox and if I remember rightly there are dogs also.
> I believe the combintaion of the two have given rise to that particular Fennecs behaviour and resulting noise. To be honest aswell I think I would be excited to get out of the cat box too !!!.
> 
> I have Fennecs and Raccoons and without doubt would reccommend Fennecs to the majority of people over Raccoons. Raccoons need a lot of time and attention. Even with that the majority have unwanted behaviours such as biting, food aggression and in some cases real nasty attacks. Even play fighting results in nasty scratches etc. Touch wood ours are very passive animals but we are always on the gaurd.
> ...


That's really helpful. I think it's looking more towards getting a Fennec Fox at the moment. Perhaps getting a Raccoon a lot later on in my life when I've had more experience with a wider range of exotics maybe I don't know  I definitely want to experience both at some point in my life, whether it's going to be hard work or an easy ride, they are definitely worth it from what people have said :flrt:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> At the end of the day ours are Fennecs and not lapdogs.




The last line I feel is sort of snide (weather you meant it in that way or not that is how it comes across) like I keep mine as lap dogs which I do not. I am sure everyone who has a fox knows you cannot keep them as lapdogs, they are foxes! If I wanted another lap dog I would have gotten another papillon but I did not, I wanted fennec fox! I have worked hard to tame them up as I feel that they get less stressed by vet visits or even the act of being fed and cleaned up after if they do not fear humans... 

My fennecs do not live in my living room, they have their own room in the house but yes on occasion I do bring them into my home office or living room but that is all, on occasion. (My living room is Harry and Elspeth's kingdom anyway hehe!)

This is in no means me saying that the way you keep your fennecs is wrong, I actually think that you are a great keeper it was just that sentence. . . 

-
Elina


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Elina

The comment was not directed at you. I have not even mentioned you other than reference to the video you posted. I have followed your thread and know how you keep yours.

The comment was made about the Fennec in the video you posted, which I know is not yours.

I wont apologise for something that you have read into a piece of writing that was not meant or aimed at you.

Neil


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

kodakira said:


> Hi Elina
> 
> The comment was not directed at you. I have not even mentioned you other than reference to the video you posted. I have followed your thread and know how you keep yours.
> 
> ...


I was not expecting you to, I was just stating how it came across.
-
 Elina


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

*im interested in fennecs...*

Wow  I didn't know many, if any, people owned Fennec Foxes in the UK.  Since I first saw one, I've wanted one. Where would you get one from? I don't think there will be any for sale in lancashire? I live in Darwen.. not many people know of my town lol it's near Blackburn 

I don't want one now because I'm young and I don't have the time and money to care for an exotic mammal like them, I already have 12 pets to care for


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*How much dollar.....*



Goth-Gurl said:


> Wow  I didn't know many, if any, people owned Fennec Foxes in the UK.  Since I first saw one, I've wanted one. Where would you get one from? I don't think there will be any for sale in lancashire? I live in Darwen.. not many people know of my town lol it's near Blackburn
> 
> I don't want one now because I'm young and I don't have the time and money to care for an exotic mammal like them, I already have 12 pets to care for


Hey, I know where Darwen is!
But I live in Chorley, so guess I should...!


Hey, wonder if price needs to come into play for future owners.....massive difference between `***** and fennecs!
Just a thought........ :whistling2:


See ya!
Dave.


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

haha yayy!  someone who knows my town.. even though it's a crappy little place lol. I don't think keeping the fennec fox will be expensive, like for food, housing and bedding. but I bet they cost a lot to buy from breeders. My leopard gecko was expensive enough .. well, lol she was cheap.. but all the equipment for her came up to like £200-£250.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Darwen.....*



Goth-Gurl said:


> haha yayy!  someone who knows my town.. even though it's a crappy little place lol. I don't think keeping the fennec fox will be expensive, like for food, housing and bedding. but I bet they cost a lot to buy from breeders. My leopard gecko was expensive enough .. well, lol she was cheap.. but all the equipment for her came up to like £200-£250.


Hey, Darwen not so bad, bit damp and cold at times though! Bit like here in that respect!

Have seen fennecs going for around £2ooo plus each. Racoons from around £350 (from poor memory, lol). Sure someone a million miles more knowledgeable than me will come up with the figs.....


Dave, reporting from the snowy wastes of Chorley!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

As of late the average price of a raccoon has been offered for sale on this forum has been £500-.
I paid over £4,000 for my two fennecs so BIG difference there.
For food I do not have a raccoon so cannot comment there but with my fennecs this biggest expense is really their live insects. I do not really add up how much the rest of their food costs as they do not eat much and allot of it is the same as what my Corsacs have. The cheapest way to keep a fennec is to feed it a high taurine dog food such as Royal Canin Chihuahua. (Cat food also contains Taurine as does most ferret food but a high quality dog food with a decent amount of taurine is better suited to them then cat food). I give mine a varied diet of various things, more expensive but it works well.
-
 Elina


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Bugs.....and stuff!*



Elina said:


> As of late the average price of a raccoon has been offered for sale on this forum has been £500-.
> I paid over £4,000 for my two fennecs so BIG difference there.
> For food I do not have a raccoon so cannot comment there but with my fennecs this biggest expense is really their live insects. I do not really add up how much the rest of their food costs as they do not eat much and allot of it is the same as what my Corsacs have. The cheapest way to keep a fennec is to feed it a high taurine dog food such as Royal Canin Chihuahua. (Cat food also contains Taurine as does most ferret food but a high quality dog food with a decent amount of taurine is better suited to them then cat food). I give mine a varied diet of various things, more expensive but it works well.
> -
> Elina


Nice one as most, I rightly/wrongly suspect, possibly do noty realise the need for a healthy "natural" diet which as you say inc. a lot of livefood (bugs/worms). Not everyones cup of tea! 
Can see why anyone with remotest interest would love to give ownership a go, however, and good luck to all.........x

Oh, and happy xmas to all, from a self confessed bah! humbug!

Dave x


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

well, the food cost wouldn't be as much as I thought for fennecs then. I already have to buy crickets for my gecko.. even though I hate crickets  horrible little things! and I feed my fat-tailed jirds on a diet on hamster mix, vegetables and morioworms.. soo I'm okay with the wormies


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

I live in Hoghton which is just the other side of Darwen and some of my relatives live there  So I know it well!!

The initial cost doesn't really bother me, I don't mind paying a lot for pets. If I like I get them  I paid £5 for my make ferret but £30 for my female just because I liked her ha ha!!

But I contacted a few Fennec Fox breeders this year and there is one in Liverpool, which isnt that far away. But I think that was just a one off. They are mainly from down South from what I have researched earlier this year anyway


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh and Merry Christmas from another Humbug  ha ha :2thumb:


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

haha, merry christmas everyone!!

and cool, where are you studying your animal welfare degree? myerscough?
I go there.. I study NC Animal Management.. and I hopefully going to study zoology next year.. if I get accepted.

 yeah, I don't mind paying a lot for my pets.. and I don't mind travelling for them. I travelled to southport to get my fat-tailed jirds last year   one day, I'll get some fennecs ^ ^


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Goth-Gurl said:


> haha, merry christmas everyone!!
> 
> and cool, where are you studying your animal welfare degree? myerscough?
> I go there.. I study NC Animal Management.. and I hopefully going to study zoology next year.. if I get accepted.
> ...


Yeah I study Myerscough  I love it!! Usually in Animal Academy on a Friday ^_^ you might see me bobbing round college, I have a very cute Panda bag he he!!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Goth-Gurl said:


> haha, merry christmas everyone!!
> 
> and cool, where are you studying your animal welfare degree? myerscough?
> I go there.. I study NC Animal Management.. and I hopefully going to study zoology next year.. if I get accepted.
> ...


 
Bet you got your jirds from Swift at Birkdale?

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> Oh and Merry Christmas from another Humbug  ha ha :2thumb:


Theres a few around, then?

And you live 5 mins drive away from moi.....i live in Heapey!
Hellooooo.


Again!




Dave (must go to get ready for Santa.....:blush


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my parent reared **** he sooooooooooooooo came an gave me an wonderful cuddle tonight no food or owt involved :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my parent reared **** he sooooooooooooooo came an gave me an wonderful cuddle tonight no food or owt involved :flrt::flrt::flrt:


 
he is on a sugar high today though lol rather amusing watching him bounce about ha ha


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Boing!*



Emmaj said:


> he is on a sugar high today though lol rather amusing watching him bounce about ha ha


 
He sounds like a little rubber ball!!!!!:flrt:


Dave.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Elina (sp) do you have insurance for your fennecs?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> He sounds like a little rubber ball!!!!!:flrt:
> 
> 
> Dave.


 
lol thats pretty much summing it up yups :lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Jb1432 said:


> Elina (sp) do you have insurance for your fennecs?


Yes I do for all four of my foxies.
-
Elina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Elina said:


> Yes I do for all four of my foxies.
> -
> Elina


 
is it exotic direct elina ?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I think so but I am not at home at the moment so I cannot check, will let you know when I am.
-
Elina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Elina said:


> I think so but I am not at home at the moment so I cannot check, will let you know when I am.
> -
> Elina


 
thank you elina :2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes it is exotics direct:2thumb:.
-
Elina


----------

